# A good book to read.



## justinhcase (Jan 30, 2016)

A friend just gave me a copy of "The Periodic Table By Primo Levi"
I am enjoying it immensely.
It is the author's experiences as a Jewish-Italian doctoral-level chemist under the Fascist regime and his subsequent experiences as an anti-Fascist partisan, his arrest and imprisonment, interrogation, internment in the Fossoli di Carpi and Auschwitz camps, leading up to postwar life as an industrial chemist.
All chaptered around one of the element's 
There are some innovative factually based fiction about the birth of metallurgy , refining and description's of chemistry form the time of Hoke which I know will appeal to my fellow GFR member's. 
I would love some other's to read this for my own gain so I can have a good discussion about such a wonderful work and for there own self edification(In 2006, the Royal Institution of Great Britain named it the best science book ever so it come's highly recommended.)


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 31, 2016)

Sounds good.
Thanks!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 31, 2016)

Whilst you are reading that do you think you could look up the correct use of the apostrophe Justin? You utterly murder them and it's painful to watch 8) 8) 

Once you get the point where they are supposed to be used it's really very easy to get it right.


----------



## justinhcase (Jan 31, 2016)

n UK and US English, the apostrophe is used:

To indicate the possessive.
To indicate missing letters.
Sometimes to indicate the structure of unusual words.

horizontal rule
1. To indicate the possessive.

This is Peter's book.
This book is Peter's.
The dog's dinner looks disgusting.
Diana was the people's princess.
I tore up the men's shirts.
One should choose one's words carefully.
It is everyone's duty to protest.
It is no-one's responsibility.

Personal pronouns (words like I, you, he, she, it, we, they) indicate the possessive by becoming a whole new word. These new words are already possessive, so they don't need an apostrophe: my, mine, your, yours, his, her, hers, its, our, ours, their, theirs. Note that none of them has an apostrophe.

The house is yours.
The dog broke its leg.
She said the book was hers.
They claimed it was theirs.
But really it was ours.

It's means it is or it has. There's no such word as its'.

horizontal rule
2. To indicate missing letters in the middle of words or phrases.

You can't have it.
Don't do that!
I'd like an ice-cream, please.
We'd better hurry.

But we don't always use apostrophes:

15, Elm Rd.
St Matthew Passion
Photo is short for photograph.
It is easier to say CD than Compact Disc.

In the cases where you wouldn't use an apostrophe in the singular, don't use it for the plural:

I had one photo.
They had two photos.
We sell CDs and DVDs.
I was born in the 1960s.

But we say this CD's broken because it's a short form of this CD is broken.

horizontal rule
3. Sometimes to indicate the structure of unusual words.

A few words are sufficiently confusing that we want to indicate to the reader how the word is constructed. The apostrophe can be used for this if it is really necessary, but mostly it isn't.

He bcc'd a copy to all the managers.
Mind your p's and q's.
Dot your i's and cross your t's.
A list of do's and don'ts.

But you might consider:

He sent a blind copy to all the managers
Mind your ps and qs
Dot your is and cross your ts
A list of DOs and DON'Ts.

There's no need for it in:

She got three As in her exams.
All our CDs are perfect.
We sell videos.
I'd like two cappuccinos, please.
which was a bit much to take on for a Sunday.
I have only just come around after a twelve hour night shift.
Sorry two misplaced pixels caused you so much agony.must try to attenuate my existence to comply with your expectation's/ :lol:
Would it be at all possible to use this tread to discuss The Periodic Table By Primo Levi as I suggested.
Instead of derail an other post why don't you start a thread about my appalling lack of education and how much better you are at grammar than I.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 31, 2016)

Having had to waste my time reading this crap, I'm going to say this only one time; If you two want to squabble, take it somewhere else! I'm tired of it. I don't care who did what to whom. Unless it involves this forum, both of you need to move on.

It's obvious you two have a problem with each other. The rest of us don't care!

My finger is resting on the ban button, and I'm getting tired of holding it up. If I see either of you antagonizing the other again, either overtly, or veiled deeply in your clever wording, I'm going to let my finger fall, and you can both move on to somewhere else to continue your scrap. This is the end of it on this forum, today!

Dave


----------

